# Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007



## Nordangler (1. Januar 2007)

Prosit Neujahr.

Ich wünsche allen Meerforellenangler ein erfolgreiches Jahr.
Mal schauen, was ihr diesen Monat an Fänge zu melden habt.

Sven


----------



## MefoProf (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Frohes Neues! Ich hoffe dieses Jahr auf ebenso gute Fänge wie 06. Dürfen aber gerne mehr Grosse Fische dabei sein#6. Deshalb werde ich die Schleppangelei etwas intensivieren und verfeinern. Ich habe bislang mehr und besser vom Strand gefangen. Mal sehen ob sich das ändern lässt. Den Winter über werde ich aber noch pberwiegend den Leos nachstellen.


----------



## der_Jig (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Frohes Neues auch von mir!!
Waren gestern nochmal kurz los, versucht den Kater wegzufischen! Hat auch nicht so wirklich geklappt, auch mit den Fischen nicht! Aber ich denke, dass man ein Jahr nicht besser beginnen kann, als ein schönes Stündchen im Wasser zu stehen!? 

Dickes Petri 

Philip


----------



## gerwinator (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

hab heute auch mein neues jahr eingeläutet...

war eben 2 stunden im schwedeneck undawegs bei regen und starkem wind aus west und hab eine beim festmahl gestört...
köder war n rotschwarzer snaps und lang war sie 46cm 
netter start ins jahr #h |supergri


----------



## Nordangler (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Schöne Sache!! Gratulation gerwinator.

Sven


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

geht ja gut los.ich glaube es wird ein top mefo jahr.#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

@ gerwinator, |wavey: 

Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Start ins Jahr 2007! #6 
Aber wenn du jetzt schon deine Meefos fängst, dann haste deine bald alle raus und dann ist schluß dieses Jahr! :q  :q  :q 

Na dir weiterhin viel "Petri Heil"!!! #6


----------



## gerwinator (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

@mefohunter:

naja, ich hab noch restfänge aus 05 und 06 offen, die nehm ich denn wenn für 07 alles raus is :m


----------



## BennyO (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Geht ja sehr gut für dich los. Ich werde dieses Jahr auch mal anfangen die Mefos zu befischen. Kann es kaum abwarten bis es los geht und bis ich die erst silberne an meiner Rute sprüre.
Auch von mir noch mla an alle ein Erfolgreiches Angeljahr


Gruß Benny


----------



## Watfischer84 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Glückwunsch, schöner Fisch.

@ Benny

Achtung macht extreem süchtig, wen dir die erste Trutte ins geschirr knallt. #6 
Sowas hätt ich vorher auch nicht gedacht.

Auch von mir allen ein Fischreiches Jahr 07

Grüße aus Kiel 
Steffen


----------



## Carp4Fun (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

@gerwinator:

Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Start ins neue Angeljahr!#6 


Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> ...Achtung macht extreem süchtig, wen dir die erste Trutte ins geschirr knallt. #6
> Sowas hätt ich vorher auch nicht gedacht...


Kann ich so absolut unterschreiben!#6  Nachdem ich mich zu Anfang strikt weigerte, meine Angelkollegen zum Mefofischen an die Küste zu begleiten, bin ich dann Mitte Dezember doch irgendwie schwach geworden. Und siehe da -wie`s das Anfängerglück so wollte-, ging mir gleich bei den ersten Würfen `ne Untermaßige an den Blinker.|supergri  Nächstes Mal war ich natürlich wieder mit von der Partie und wieder gab`s `ne knapp Untermaßige Mefo für mich. Es kam also, wie es kommen musste und die anfängliche Sucht nahm ihren Lauf:
Diverse Ausrüstungsteile mussten her -und natürlich auch schnellstmöglich angetestet werden.  Die letzten paar Male ging ich dann zwar leer aus, wurde aber heute Nachmittag ausreichend dafür entschädigt.

Ergebnis: 46er Mefo aus der Eckernförder Bucht, gebissen bei Einsetzen der Dämmerung auf einen grün-weißen Spöket. Meine erste maßige Merforelle also, zumindest was die Küste betrifft.:k Und hier ist sie:






Fazit: Meerforellenfischen fetzt!:vik:


----------



## Waveman (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Frohes Neues und herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Fänger, das geht doch gut los #6 . Werde am Wochenende auch endlich wieder einmal angreifen, ist eh die einzige Medizin gegen diesen gnadenlosen Mefo-Virus |supergri .

see ya on the beach
waveman


----------



## BennyO (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

lückwunsch zu deiner ersten maßigen Meerforelle. 
Ich hoffe ich habe auch so viel Glück wie du.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Living Dead (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Hier nochmal nen Fang ausem Dezember 4 Grönlander gebissen auf Erlenspäne ; )

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/2963/4dp4.th.jpg


----------



## gerwinator (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

ich dachte die braunen ham schonzeit... #h  #y 

ich hatte heute ne glatte nullnummer, nix gesehen, nix gehört, und nix gefühlt. naja, morgn wieder


----------



## Gerd-Dieter (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Moine, 
ich war heute von 14.30h bis 16.30h bei starkem SW-Wind in der Kieler Förde unterwegs und was soll ich sagen: Erster Wurf – Biss – und gleich verwandelt (Silber; Anfang 40)! Herrlich, dachte ich mir, dass kann ja ein netter Angeltag werden. In den nächsten 20 Würfen hatte ich noch zweimal Kontakt, aber leider haben die Jungs nicht richtig zugebissen. So um ca. 15.30h noch ne angebräunte Mitte 40 gefangen, welche natürlich wieder ihres Weges schwimmen durfte. Danach war das Einzige was mein Gleichgewicht gestört hat nur noch die Wellen, aber trotzdem war es super Angelausflug! |supergri


----------



## MefoProf (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Nachdem ich gestern diese Fangmeldung gesehen http://www.fangster.dk/default.asp?mode=vis&menu=Forside&ID=47337 hatte, musste ich heute trotz richtigem Sauwetter einfach los. Sturm, Regen und Wellen peitschen an die Küste und ich mittendrin. Aber was soll ich sagen, mir gings genau wie dem Gerwinator. Absolut nix.|gr:


----------



## grobro (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

..was man so hört wird Mittlerweile in Höhe Boltenhagen 
(Meck Pomm)auch gefangen, die ersten besseren Absteiger scheinen da zu sein.


----------



## Gerd-Dieter (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Dann mal wieder zum Thema:
Heute Kieler Förde von 13.00h bis 16.00h, leichter Wind aus SSW - stark bewölkt. Zwei Anfasser ansonsten leider ne glatte Nullnummer   Außer mir noch 6(!) weitere Angler mit Watbüx im Wasser, welche zu mindestens 50% auch leider ohne Fisch blieben...


----------



## cozmo (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

war gestern und heute in stohl. gestern von 12 bis 16uhr. waren viele angler unterwegs. ich hatte eine kleine blanke von 32cm. die durfte nochmal schwimmen. heute morgen war ich von 7 bis 11 uhr unterwegs. konnte drei blanke fische mit nem snaps kupfer überlisten. zwei waren unter maß und eine hatte 45 cm. netter strand, waren meine ersten fische in der kieler förde. 

ich komme wieder:vik: :vik:


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Heute 14-17 Uhr, Staberhuk erst am Riff links ohne Ergebniss und dann in der Bucht vor dem rechtem Riff einen silbernen Aussteiger (ca. 50 cm) 10m vor dem Kescher.
Ansonsten nicht einen Zupper.


----------



## Gerd-Dieter (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Moine,

war heute noch mal in der Kieler Förde unterwegs und habe ne glatte Nullnummer abgesahnt... - Was solls, dann halt nächstes Mal!


----------



## Waveman (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Na gut, auch mein Beitrag zum Nullnummerntreat#c : War Samstag in Heiligenhafen/Kurzentrum in Richtung Dazendorf gefischt, wollte ja auch nix fangen, nur mal die neue Rute testen |supergri |bla: . Wasser war extrem trüb, kein Wunder bei dem Sturm die Tage zuvor.
see ya on the beach
waveman


----------



## mickeyfinn (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Moin,
war Samstag 2 Stunden bis Einbruch der Dunkelheit an der Kieler Außenförde unterwegs. Konnte eine blanke 46er Mefo mit weißem Spöket überlisten und hatte noch einen Kontakt.

Beim Ausnehmen dann eine Überraschung, denn der Mageninhalt bestand aus einem ca. 8cm langen Tintenfisch.
Habe letztens schon mal irgentwo im Internet ähnliches gelesen (Mefo mit Tintenfisch).
Kommt sowas jetzt häufiger vor?

Gruß Christian


----------



## fimo (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

... WO SIND DIE (z.B. meine) BEITRÄGE ??? WER ZENSIERT HIER ??? MAN DARF ANSCHEINEND LABERN - MUSS ABER DABEI SAGEN, DASS MAN EINE NULLNUMMER HATTE. FALLS ES SICH HIER NICHT UM EINEN EDV-FEHLER HANDELT, MUSS MAN SAGEN: 

S A U E R E I...  

BEI DEN REGELN HEISST ES: 
*§ 4 Rechte der Betreiber* 
(1)        Die Betreiber haben das Recht Beiträge und Themen zu verschieben, ganz oder teilweise zu löschen und zu schließen.

ICH HABE ZWAR IN DIESEM MONAT NOCH KEINE MEFO ERBEUTET, KONNTE ABER BEIM AKTUELLEN BERICHT ÜBER ZWERGKALAMARE IN DER OSTSEE MIT EINEM WEITERFÜHRENDEN LINK HELFEN. UND EIGENTLICH SOLLTE UNS ANGLERN EIN VERBESSERTES VERSTÄNDNIS DER VORGÄNGE IN DER NATUR AM HERZEN LIEGEN.
FROHES NEUES...


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

@fimo

????????? was ist den mit dir los?

Hier hat keiner was gelöscht. Gelöschte Beiträge werden mir im Admin-Bereich auch weiterhin sichtbar dargestellt und können auch undeleted werden.
Ich finde aber keine gelöschten Beiträge von dir#c 

Kann es sein das du dich im Thread geirrt hast und du deine Beiträge in _Mefo Dezember 2006 _findest?

Datenbankfehler treten eigentlich sehr selten auf und betreffen auch nie Beiträge einzelner sondern meist ganze Fred´s. 

Wir kriegen das schon aufgeklärt#h


edit: laut Datenbank ist dies dein zweiter Beitrag in 2007. Hattest du noch mehr gepostet und wo? Würde mir bei der Suche helfen#h


----------



## snoekbaars (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Moin!

M.E. hätte fimo ja auch erst mal per PN an einen mod heran treten können, anstatt gleich hier rum zu schreien.

TL
Ralph


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Sorry, war ich :-((
Bin gerade dabei und versuche das hinzubiegen.
Habe versucht die OT - Beiträge in einen Extra - Thread zu schieben weil das hier gewünscht wurde und Tim nicht online war.

Dann hab ich aber irgendwie ne falsche Tatse erwischt und der neue Thread mit den ganznen dahin verschobenen Beiträgen war wech.

Jetzt guck ich gerade ob ich den wieder irgendwo herkriege.....

PS:
Ihr könnt ja aber gerne nen Extrathread zum auf mich draufhauen aufmachen dass hier wieder OnTopic gepostet werden kann )


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Ihr könnt ja aber gerne nen Extrathread zum auf mich draufhauen aufmachen dass hier wieder OnTopic gepostet werden kann )




Nö lass mal Tom. Wir wissen wo dein Auto steht und basteln gerade 1A-Molos:r  

Da ist man mal zwei Wochen nicht da....
Wo bekommt man heute noch gute Urlaubsvertretungen|supergri


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

wie gut das alle hier nur Menschen sind:g  da sind fehler schon mal drin:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Schxxx Computerprogramme:-(((


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Gaaaaanz ruhig Thomas, dat wird schon. Das Jahr fängt doch erst an! :q  #h


----------



## BennyO (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Ja genau immer ganz ruhig bleiben. |supergri 


Gruß Benny


----------



## Schnulli (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

*Moin Moin,
zum Thema:

Wann:* Mittwoch 10. Januar 2007
*Wo: *Ostsee bei Großenbrode
*Wetter: *bedeckt, 10 Grad, laut RSH, teils Regenschauer
*Wind: *Südwest um 4, schräg auflandig
*Was:* Watfischen mit Spinnrute
*Köder:* diverse, erfolg mit More Silder Kupfer 22g
*Wasser:* ca. 6-8 Grad 
*Zeit:* 11.15 bis 15.15 Uhr
*Fänge: 2 braune ca. 30 u. 40 cm. *Schwimmen weiter !!!!
So früh im neuen Jahr und schon Kontakt gehabt. Jetzt geht das mit den 1000 Würfen schon wieder los...


Schnulli,
der in der Woche angelt.


----------



## Team Flensburg 1 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Fangbericht: meine erste maßige auf Fliege

Wann: Heute, 16.00 Uhr
Wo: Flensburger Förde
Wie: Polar Magnus
Fisch: 43cm GRÖNI-Silber

Bericht:
Habe erst 1/2 Stunde den Blinker gebadet, bis mich mein eintreffender Kumpel Okko bearbeitet hat: "Heute ist Fliegenwetter". Also habe ich kurzerhand die Rute doch noch aufgetakelt. Wechselnde Winde machten dem Anfänger das Werfen schwierig..2. Wurf..STRIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im Drill ist der tolle Kescher versunken|gr: , so dass ich die Forelle irgendwie grabschen musste. Haken hing zum Glück sehr fest. 
Vielen Dank Okko. Auf viele ereignisreiche ANgeltage!:vik:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



Team Flensburg 1 schrieb:


> Fangbericht: meine erste maßige auf Fliege
> 
> Wann: Heute, 16.00 Uhr
> Wo: Flensburger Förde
> ...


petri zu dem fang!


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

@ Team Flensburg 1, #h 

Glückwunsch zu deiner Trutte! #6 
Ich staune nur, zwecks deiner Schilderung mit den "wechselnden Winden". |kopfkrat 
Also zur Zeit, und gestern sicherlich auch, weht doch eine recht steife Briese aus West mit gut 7 bf. Und dann mit der Fliegenpeitsche? ;+ 
Alle Achtung! Das nenne ich Sport! #6 

@ Ostsee7, #h 

wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, schrieb Team Flensburg 1, daß die Meefo 43 cm war.   #h


----------



## troutmaster69 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

moin moin

fährt jemand am nächsten we. aus kreis pinneberg (hamburg) an die ostsee, zwecks fahrgemeinschaft? 


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## sambadrom (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



Team Flensburg 1 schrieb:


> Fangbericht: meine erste maßige auf Fliege
> 
> Wann: Heute, 16.00 Uhr
> Wo: Flensburger Förde
> ...


 

glückwunsch :vik:  bei den momentan herrschenden winden ne mefo mit der fliege zu ergattern, ist aller ehre wert... #6


----------



## der_Jig (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

*Wann:* 14.01.07
*Wo: *Hindenburgufer (achja, im Kindergarten)
*Wetter: *teils wolkig, teils sonnig
*Wind: *Südwest 6-7, starke Böen
*Was:* Watfischen mit Spinnrute
*Köder:  *Spöket 18gr grün-weiß, Snaps schwarz-rot
*Wasser:* ca. 6-8 Grad 
*Zeit:* 13.30 bis 15.45 Uhr
*Fänge: *nichts...
*Besonderes: *Die Bedingungen schienen perfekt, ordentlich Wind, trotzdem angenehmes Fischen (da Rückenwind), man konnte ziemlich weit raus, werfen war genial...
Schon nach kurzer Zeit, BISS auf Spöket, aber im Drill verloren... Danach erstmal nichts... auf den Schwarz-roten Snaps gewechselt...erster Wurf eine Schöne Möwe, naja, zum Glück war sie nur in der Schnur... nachdem ich das dann wieder alles auf die Reihe bekommen habe, erstmal Schnur-Check... Hm, ein zwei Fasern der Crystal sahen nicht mehr so top aus, aber wird schon passen... dann erstmal wieder nichts... Starke Böe von hinten...Blinker auf Reisen geschickt... Richtig weit draußen, nach der dritten Umdrehung FEST...nimmt Schnur... Ich gewinne langsam die Überhand, Fisch ist wirklich richtig gut... Fisch springt weit draußen... Ping... Schnurbruch, genau da, wo die beschissene Möwe zugange war...

Man man man... Vielleicht geh ich nachher nochmal los, aber nu erstmal wieder runterkommen! 
Ich rate übrigens allen, die die Möglichkeit haben an der Kieler Westküste zu fischen, nochmals loszugehen, denn die Bedingungen sind heut echt genial... Im Übrigen hatte einer neben mir auch eine schöne Silberne...

In diesem Sinne, 

Petri


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Na toll und ich versuchs immoment immermal an der Hörn , und da ist total tote Hose ...

Werds denn eventuell morgen mal Hindenburgufer probieren wenn das Wetter halbwegs ok ist .


----------



## Gerd-Dieter (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

So nun ein kleiner Bericht meinerseits:
Brassenhelge, Thorbi und meiner einer waren gestern in Danmark von 14-16h am Start. Durch eine geschickte Ortswahl war es quasi windstill und so fast ein wenig zu warm im Wasser! Leider blieben wir bis etwa 16.00h ohne Fisch, aber als der, der eigentlich keine Brassen mag, und Thorbi gerade eine altersbedingte Pause eingeschoben haben, habe ich ne schöne Mid-50er an Land gezogen! Bilder sagen mehr als Worte, daher:


PS: Angetrieben durch den Erfolg, war ich heute noch mal für 3h in Strande, aber außer Touris ohne Ende und ne Menge Wind im Gesicht war dort total tote Hose. Die zwei Angler neben mir hatten nen Mini-Dorsch und angeblich den Biss ihres Lebens, welchen sie leider verkloppt haben.#c


----------



## Havorred01 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

So ein schönes Wochenende wars gewesen!!! :vik: 
*Wann:* 13.-14.01.07
*Wo:*Aabenraa Fjord, Genner Bucht
*Wetter: *teils wolkig, teils sonnig, Hagel& Regen
*Wind: *Sa.Südwest 6-7, starke Böen, So. West bis Nordwest Bft 7-8
*Was:* Watfischen mit Spinnrute, Fliegenrute
*Köder:* Blinker/Wobbler Von- Bis alle möglichen Varianten. Magnus, Mysis, Borstenwurmimitation
*Wasser:* ca. 6-8 Grad 
*Zeit:* Morgens- Abends
*Fänge: *1 dorsch 52cm (fliege), 53cm Grönländer
*Wer:* Ich und mein Schwiegervater
*Besonderes:* Es war verdammt Windig !!!! Erstaunlich viel leben im Wasser (Kleinfisch, Krabben) für diese Jahreszeit Wasserstände wie in der Nordsee bei Ebbe!


----------



## Torbi123 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> fährt jemand am nächsten we. aus kreis pinneberg (hamburg) an die ostsee, zwecks fahrgemeinschaft?
> 
> ...


Hallo Troutmaster... vieleicht fahre ich... ??? kannst dich ja melden... wollte wenn dann Aabenraa,Genner in DK oder Eckerförde. aber mal schauen was der Wind so treibt.. gruß Torbi aus Quickborn


----------



## sundeule (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

*Wann:* 17.01.07
*Wo:*Rügen, Bakenberg und Drewoldke
*Wetter: *wolkig, gelegentlich Regen
*Wind: *Südwest 5 abends stärker werdend
*Was:* Watfischen mit Spinnrute
*Köder:* Blinker/Wobbler Die Forelle biss auf einen Eitz-Wobbler
*Wasser:* ca. 6-8 Grad 
*Zeit:* 11.00 Uhr bis Dämmerung
*Fänge: *1 Trutte 58 cm 1 Hecht paarundsechzig cm!!!#d (vom Kumpel auf einen orangenen Spöket gefangen )
*Wer:* Ein Kumpel und Ich 
*Besonderes:* Ein schöner erster Forellenangeltag im neuen Jahr mit einem schönen Fisch samt spektakulärem Sprung. Das zweite Jahr in Folge mit einem super Auftakt, nach einem Lachs im letzten Jahr.
Der Hecht hat uns echt verblüfft. Im Sommer kommt es schon mal vor aber dass der jetzt noch im Salzwasser war und dann so flach. Womöglich konnte er sich nicht von den Futterfischen trennen - er war rund wie ein Fußball.
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an dem eigenartigen Magnetismus des Kumpels  - der hat Ende August 06 auch schon einen Hecht auf der Seeseite von Hiddensee gefangen.


----------



## sundeule (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Und wo doch schon mal ein Foddoapparat dabei war noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Rael (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Weiter so. :m


----------



## Living Dead (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Ich glaub ich guck nich richtig....ein HECHT! #6

Super Forelle!


----------



## BennyO (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Schöne Bilder.
Glückwunsch zu den Fischen.
Und ein Hecht ist ja auch was tolles ne?! |supergri 


Gruß Benny


----------



## carassius (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Echt schöne pics und gratulation zu den schönen fischen und gelungenden angel tag!#r


----------



## grobro (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



sundeule schrieb:


> Und wo doch schon mal ein Foddoapperat dabei war noch ein paar Bilder


 
...sehr cool!!!

Sowas geht aber auch nur um Rügen rum, Hechte beim Spinnfischen auf unsere geliebten Trutten. Dickes Petri!

:vik:


----------



## sundeule (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



grobro schrieb:


> Sowas geht aber auch nur um Rügen rum, Hechte beim Spinnfischen auf unsere geliebten Trutten. Dickes Petri!
> 
> :vik:


 
So isses! Rügen/ Darß bieten manchmal seltsame Kombinationen, wie zum Beispiel Rotaugen, Barsche etc. neben Dorsch beim Brandungsangeln oder auch mal ein gepilkter Hecht vomm Boot.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage. Schmeckt so ein Salzwasserhecht eigentlich anders?

Uli


----------



## sundeule (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage. Schmeckt so ein Salzwasserhecht eigentlich anders?
> 
> Uli


 
Mein Kumpel behauptet sie seien etwas zarter... Ich weiß nicht so recht - allerdings stammen die Hechte, mit denen ich sonst in den letzten Jahren kulinarische Erfahrungen machen durfte ausnahmslos aus dem Strelasund oder den Bodden - also auch "gesalzene Tiere". Mir ist kein Unterschied bewußt.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Einen Unterschied im Geschmack zwischen Hechten aus Süsswasser oder Brackwasser habe ich auch noch nicht gemerkt. Bin da aber auch vieleicht etwas abgestumpft. (Raucher)


----------



## MeFoMan (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

zwei dicke Fische und keiner schreibt den Standard-Satz...#q 

Dann muss ich das wohl tun...

DER HECHT IST DICH ANGEFÄRBT !!!

:vik: 

Spaß beiseite!


Petri zu dem schönen Fang!

#h 

Markus


----------



## pohlk (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Wenn man mal wieder nix gefangen hat, dann braucht man wohl auch nicht zu schreiben.  #d 

Kein Zupfer, keinen Fisch gesehen, absolut nix...

(Wollte lediglich ein wenig Mitleid erhaschen... )


----------



## sundeule (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



pohlk schrieb:


> Wenn man mal wieder nix gefangen hat, dann braucht man wohl auch nicht zu schreiben.  #d
> 
> Kein Zupfer, keinen Fisch gesehen, absolut nix...
> 
> (Wollte lediglich ein wenig Mitleid erhaschen... )


 
Bitte sehr: mein Mitgefühl!!|rolleyes 

Minsch mach bloß hinne mit deinem neuen Schlauch: unsere erste Belly-Forelle ist noch sowas von offen...


----------



## aesche100 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Wann: 20.01.07 von 7.00-13.30 Uhr
Wo: WH
Wind: morgens Süd ca.4, dann West zunehmend 6
Bedingungen: braunes Wasser auf 20-30 m, dann leicht trübe
Spezial: Ständig herabstürzende Steilküste(aufgeweicht durch den Regen)
Köder: Hansen Flash rot/schwarz
Fisch: Mefo Grönländer 43cm


----------



## pohlk (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Moin Andre.

Ja mit dem Schlauch ist das so ne Sache. Irgendwie stell ich mich anscheinend zu glatt an.

Ich kann einfach keinen Anbieter finden. Und selbst wenn ich die Seite habe, finde ich den Schlauch nicht.???

Nächstes Wochenende die nächste Tour? #: ?


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

heute staberhuk von 12 - 15 uhr 
erst eine stunde am linken riff...ohne erfolg.
dann eine stunde durch die bucht zum rechtem riff...ohne erfolg.
dann eine stunde am rechtem riff...ohne einen zupper |uhoh:


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Wann: Sonntag 21. Januar 2007
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wer: Zwei weitere Boardis und ich
Wetter: bedeckt, 6 Grad, teilweise Nieselregen
Wind: Südwest um 6, auflandig
Was: Watfischen mit Spinnrute
Köder: diverse, Erfolg mit Salty Kinetic 26 gr gelb/rot
Wasser: ca. 6,5 Grad 
Zeit: 08.00 bis 15.30 Uhr
Fänge: 1 x Meefo 64 cm, Fisch biß gegen 09:30 Uhr auf den o.g. Köder. Fischbilder gibt es keine, aber dafür eindrucksvolle Naturbilder. Das muß man gesehen haben. Erdrutsch an der Steilküste auf gut 100 m Länge!!!


----------



## sundeule (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

wow, da hat es ordentlich was weggerissen - da möchte man nicht in der Nähe sein, wenn es losgeht.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Wann: Sonntag 21. Januar 2007
> Wo: Wismarer Bucht
> Wer: Zwei weitere Boardis und ich
> Wetter: bedeckt, 6 Grad, teilweise Nieselregen
> ...


 
Wiso macht man den Bilder von der Natur und nicht von den Fischen ?
Recht merkwürdig, oder ?

Er meint wohl er hat einen 64cm Stein mit Fossilien gefunden.


----------



## gerwinator (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Wiso macht man den Bilder von der Natur und nicht von den Fischen ?
> Recht merkwürdig, oder ?
> 
> Er meint wohl er hat einen 64cm Stein mit Fossilien gefunden.




... |splat2:


----------



## detimmerlued (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Yipieeeeeeeeee    es hat geklappt. Ich habe meine Erste. 
Ich war heute das erste mal richtig los auf Mefo. Man war das n sch.... Wetter. Von oben war es teilweise genauso feucht wie an den Füssen. Ich war in der Zeit von 14:00 - 16:30 Uhr in der nördl. E-Bucht. Erwischt habe ich eine Braune (39cm), die wieder schwimmen durfte. Jetzt bin ich richtig infiziert.


Gruss
Matthias


----------



## larsgerkens (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

@ aesche,

dann standst du die ganze zeit oben an der spitze.. kam gegen mittag mit hurricaneangler, aber dass sah uns zu krass aus... sind dann lieber nach sierksdorf, da war allerdings nichts....
hoffe das wasser beruhigt sich diese woche langsam wieder 

gruß und petri


----------



## elbtwister (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Wiso macht man den Bilder von der Natur und nicht von den Fischen ?
> Recht merkwürdig, oder ?
> 
> Er meint wohl er hat einen 64cm Stein mit Fossilien gefunden.


 

ich sach nur#q #q #q ,denn ich war dabei.
und nu sach ich nix mehr.


----------



## elbtwister (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Wann: Sonntag 21. Januar 2007
> Wo: Wismarer Bucht
> Wer: Zwei weitere Boardis und ich
> Wetter: bedeckt, 6 Grad, teilweise Nieselregen
> ...


 

hallo rolf#h 
wie immer ein super tag mit dir und mayk.leider bei mir ohne fischkontakt.aber dafür durfte ich den drill deiner 64#6 aus nächster nähe mitverfolgen.viele grüße#h bis zu unserem nächsten trip jörg


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Wiso macht man den Bilder von der Natur und nicht von den Fischen ?
> Recht merkwürdig, oder ?
> 
> Er meint wohl er hat einen 64cm Stein mit Fossilien gefunden.


Ne,Du Experte.Ist nicht merkwürdig.
Und wenn Rolf schreibt das es ne 64er war,war es wohl so.
Für manche Leute würde ich meine "Hand ins Feuer legen"
Rolf gehört dazu.
Ausserem was ist denn dabei seine Fische
nicht abzulichten.Vielleicht schwimmt sie ja auch wieder#h


----------



## Hov-Micha (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Moin,

da et ja hier mal wieder weniger um Fangmeldungen geht auch von mir einen außer Konkurrenz:
Vor 2 Jahren hätte so´n Erdrutsch meinen Dad mal fast erwischt!! Er machte kurz Pause, ich stand so 50m entfernt im O-Teich als es plötzlich´n Höllenjepolter gab...da ist mal eben so auf 30m die Steilkyst abgegangen! War echt eng, hätte mal fies ins Auge gehen können! Zur gleichen Zeit ist, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, auf Sylt ne Frau bei sowas zu Tode gekommen...
Also Augen auf, grad nach Sturm/Regen!!!!!
Ich hab jetzt immer ein Auge aufs Wasser und eins zur Steilküste...sieht in etwa so aus #d 

TL
Micha


----------



## Andy Antitackle (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



oh-nemo schrieb:


> Ne,Du Experte.Ist nicht merkwürdig.
> Und wenn Rolf schreibt das es ne 64er war,war es wohl so.
> Für manche Leute würde ich meine "Hand ins Feuer legen"
> Rolf gehört dazu.
> ...


 

Alles klar, ich nehm alles zurück. 
#6


----------



## sundeule (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Auf Rügen gab es letztes Jahr auch eine Tote nach einem Lehmabgang.
Vor zwei (oder schon drei |kopfkrat Jahren) brach ein Teil der Wissower Klinken ab und Caspar David Friedrichs Motiv war nich mehr. Echt beeindruckend so eine riesige zertrümmerte Kreidewand.
Im gleichen Jahr hat es in Lohme ein riesiges Stück Hang genommen. Eine therapeutische Einrichtung, die grad frisch saniert wurde hat es knapp verfehlt - nun steht sie leer.
Ist manchmal nicht lustig und dieses Jahr sicher etwas eher aufgrund des vielen Regens im Winter.


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

@ gerwinator, oh-nemo, elbtwister, #6 #6 #6 

Ja Jörg, es war ein guter Tag, wenn auch recht schwierige Bedingungen herschten. Aber "nur der Köder im Wasser fängt den Fisch"! #6  :q 

Allen anderen glücklichen Fängern ein "Petri Heil" von mir an dieser Stelle und das ganz ohne Neid! #6  #h


----------



## aesche100 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Wann:23.01.07
Wo: Eckernförde
Wind: strammer Südwind
Wasser: trübe
Köder:Spöket rot/schw.,Hansen flash r/sw
Fisch: Meeri 51 cm, schlank

Gratis gabs steife Finger und ne rote Nase (-7 Grad morgens)
Kennt jemand den  Fisch rechts? Lag am Srand,war ca 15 cm lang und zappelte noch.


----------



## Beifänger (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Petri zur Meefo!



> Kennt jemand den Fisch rechts? Lag am Srand,war ca 15 cm lang und zappelte noch.



Stöcker, umgangssprachlich auch als Stockmakrele bezeichnet.


TL


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Stöckermakrele?#c


----------



## MefoProf (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Glückwunsch!

Bei mir hat es heute auch mal wieder geklappt. Mein erster Versuch in diesem Jahr. Der seit Wochen währende Wind/Sturm lies ein vernünftiges Fischen einfach nicht zu. Heute war es dann endlich soweit: Kaum Wind (dazu noch von der richtigen Seite), Sonnenschein und Frost. hatte zwar nur ein Stündchen zur Verfügung, aber bereits nach ner halben Stunde hing eine 45 er an meinem silber/perlmut farbenem Flipper in 28 g.


----------



## donlotis (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Bei mir hat es heute auch mal wieder geklappt. Mein erster Versuch in diesem Jahr. Der seit Wochen währende Wind/Sturm lies ein vernünftiges Fischen einfach nicht zu. Heute war es dann endlich soweit: Kaum Wind (dazu noch von der richtigen Seite), Sonnenschein und Frost. hatte zwar nur ein Stündchen zur Verfügung, aber bereits nach ner halben Stunde hing eine 45 er an meinem silber/perlmut farbenem Flipper in 28 g.



Goil! Wo ungefähr war es denn?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Mann war das heute ein Wetter. Schnee beim Fischen und Schnee und Glatteis bei der Rückfahrt.
Aber auch der dritte Angeltag in diesem Jahr wurde mit Silber belohnt. Aber die letzten beiden Male war es einfacher und nicht so kalt. 
Bleibt am Ball. Es ist viel Fisch unterwegs! Ich war auf Fehmarn und auf´m Festland unterwegs.


----------



## sundeule (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Ein Nullnummersonnentag auf Rügen.
Von 11.00 - bis 16.30 gefischt ohne Kontakt.

Erst NO, so dass fast überall die Welle draufstand, dann Richtung West drehend - die Dünung von NO blieb.

Bei ca. einem Meter Hochwasser war alles eine braune Brühe, die fast nicht zu überwerfen war.
Aber super Frischluft und Sonne.


----------



## MefoProf (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



mrcrotaphytus schrieb:


> Mann war das heute ein Wetter. Schnee beim Fischen und Schnee und Glatteis bei der Rückfahrt.
> Aber auch der dritte Angeltag in diesem Jahr wurde mit Silber belohnt. Aber die letzten beiden Male war es einfacher und nicht so kalt.
> Bleibt am Ball. Es ist viel Fisch unterwegs! Ich war auf Fehmarn und auf´m Festland unterwegs.



Und was hast du denn jetzt gefangen |kopfkrat

@ Sundeule. Respekt, dass du bei den Bedingungen so lange durchgehalten hast. Bei so ner braunen Brühe dreh ich mittlerweile gleich wieder ab und such mir ne andere Stelle oder fahr nach Hause. In so einer Suppe hab ich noch nie etwas  an den Haken bekommen


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Silber gab es. Eine kleine Meerforelle. 
Grüsse nach DK.


----------



## donlotis (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Bei so ner braunen Brühe dreh ich mittlerweile gleich wieder ab und such mir ne andere Stelle oder fahr nach Hause. In so einer Suppe hab ich noch nie etwas  an den Haken bekommen





Ich hatte in so einer Brühe schon Fisch:










Gruß donlotis


----------



## MefoProf (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ich hatte in so einer Brühe schon Fisch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür mussten wir dann ja auch hart arbeiten und leiden :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Ich denke, es kommt auf die Art und Stärke der Brühe an.   Ist das Wasser so getrübt, dass man noch gut die Fußspitzen beim Waten erkennt, also mindestens 80 - 100 cm, dann gibt es durchaus reelle Chancen. Ist die Sichttiefe aber deulich weniger, dann macht es keinen Sinn mehr. Warum? ;+   Meiner Meinung nach aus zwei Gründen.
1. ist die Meefo ein Augenräuber, soll heißen, sie braucht noch einigermaßen Sicht.
2. durch den sehr hohen Anteil an Schwebstoffen, z,B. Lehm und Sand im Wasser, werden die Kiemen belastet. Diese Sedimente können sich auf die Kiemen legen und erschweren so die erforderliche Sauerstoffaufnahme. Die Meefos fühlen sich dann nicht mehr wohl. Gerade der 2. Punkt ist nicht zu unterschätzen. |uhoh:


----------



## Malte (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

mmh also ich hab in so einer Brühe meine einzige Sternstunde erlebt. 6 Mefos in 2 Stunden.
Ort des geschehens war Egebjerggard auf Fünen.
Ist aber schon fast 4 jahre her.


----------



## mot67 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

ich hab auch schon in den milchigsten brühen und starkem wellengang gefangen, dann meistens dichter unter land.
und die sicht war eher gleich null, max 10cm. die forellen sind anscheinend nicht reine augenjäger, das seitenlinienorgan funktioniert wohl auch noch ganz gut


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Ist ja auch richtig, aber wie oben geschrieben, kommt es auch auf die *Art* an. Lehm hat die unangenehme Eigenschaft zu verkleben. Die Korngröße ist extrem gering, so daß sich die Partikel in den Kiemen festsetzen.
Ansonsten jagt die Meefo natürlich auch mit Hilfe der Seitenlienie. #6


----------



## troutmaster69 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

moin moin

nächstes we. möchte ich mit einem freund zum mefo fichen an die küste #:
könnt ihr mir einen insider geben, wir haben nämlich nicht so viel erfahrung.


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## 1887 dorsch (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Moin troutmaster 69 !!!!

probiere es mal in der badewanne gruss 1887 dorsch(auge)


----------



## troutmaster69 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

moin auge

ich fahr lieber an die ostsee, hab noch einige aufträge für diesen februar.
würde gerne paar silberbarren und einige dutzend dorsche auf die planken legen.


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## 1887 dorsch (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Na dann viel erfolg troutmaster!!
sobald ich wieder fit bin müssen wir mal wieder zusammen los,aber im moment würde ich garnicht in meine gummihose rein kommen so dick ist mein knie noch ....


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

@ troutmaster69 |wavey: 

Das Revier für deinen Tripp solltest du von den Wetter- und Windverhältnissen abhängig machen.
Favorisieren würde ich die Flensburger Innenförde, da du hier meist auch geschützte Bereiche findest. Fals es mal zu heftig weht.   Und da die Wassertemperatur die letzten Tage doch noch gesunken ist, dürfte die genannte Stelle nicht die Schlechteste sein! #6


----------



## troutmaster69 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

moin moin

@mefohunter84

vielen dank für deinen tipp, werde ihn beherzigen #6


@all

dachte allerdings auch an die kieler förde,  z.b. hindenburgufer oder  so |kopfkrat

nächstes we. geht es auf jeden fall los, irgendjemand auch am start!?


grüße, troutmaster


----------



## HD4ever (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

man - wie gern würd ich hier auch mal was posten ... 
aber bei dem Wetter geht nicht wirklich viel mitn Boot |uhoh:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



HD4ever schrieb:


> man - wie gern würd ich hier auch mal was posten ...
> aber bei dem Wetter geht nicht wirklich viel mitn Boot |uhoh:


 
aber wenn du mal wieder losdonnerst, sammel mich doch mal in lübeck ein jörg 

würd mich freuen, wo das mit dem 1. Norddeutschen AB raubfischcup am bodden schon nicht geklappt hat 

grüße

mirco


----------



## cozmo (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

ja wie heute morgen angekündigt war ich heute mal nach langer pause mal wieder in der fl. förde unterwegs. da ich heute morgen ja mal alle webcams im berich flensburg gecheckt habe, bin ich dann gegen 10.30 hier losgefahren, ich war um 11.30 im wasser. weil westen wind hatte ich mir ne nette stelle im schutze einer ulkigen steilküste gesucht. nach wenigen würfen krachte mir ne kampfstarke 43 meefo auf meinen 25g. snaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







nach ner weiteren stunde konnte ich noch eine schöne fette forelle hacken die mir aber leider im drill nen meter vorm kescher ausschlitze. sie hatte so ca. 60 cm und war kugelrund. schade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_________________
fühl mich untenrum nicht frisch.!!!!!


----------



## prophet12 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*



cozmo schrieb:


> ja wie heute morgen angekündigt war ich heute mal nach langer pause mal wieder in der fl. förde unterwegs. da ich heute morgen ja mal alle webcams im berich flensburg gecheckt habe, bin ich dann gegen 10.30 hier losgefahren, ich war um 11.30 im wasser. weil westen wind hatte ich mir ne nette stelle im schutze einer ulkigen steilküste gesucht. nach wenigen würfen krachte mir ne kampfstarke 43 meefo auf meinen 25g. snaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Petri heil...schade nur das Dir die 60iger entwischt ist


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

@ cozmo


Ich finde die Seite von Alex auch super  

Aber musst du deswegen den Smilie vom LM so oft verlinken und deine Postings zu Lückentexten abwerten?

Bau dir das Ding doch bitte einmal in deine Sig ein wenn´s dir gut tut.


----------



## Pugi (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

*Moin moin!*
Trotz dem besch... Wetter kann ich die erste Fangmeldung für dieses Jahr und meinen ersten Beitrag überhaupt melden!
Hab von Freitag bis Sonntag mein Glück auf Mefos auf Fehmarn versucht. Am Freitag ist nur erwähnenswert, dass meine Finger fasst erfroren sind. Am Samstag dann eine MEfo *62* cm gegen 15 Uhr bei Staberhuk. Es herrschte Starker ablandiger Wind.Sie biss auf nen kupfernen 30 g Wobbler. Sonst ging gar nichts am ganzen Strandabschnitt. 
Es gibt sie doch noch!!!!
Pugi

http://img296.*ih.us/img296/3200/januar07031uf6.jpg


----------



## Pfandpirat (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Franzl hat dazu eine Anleitung verfasst:

Bilder ins AB stellen 

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## MefoProf (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Eigentlich stand heute joggen bei mir auf dem Tagesplan, aber das Wetter war so einladend schön, dass ich einfach an die Küste musste. Also rauf auf den Drahresel und mich durch 6 km aufgeweichte Schotterpiste gequält. 
Als ich dann an der Spitze ankam, musste ich feststellen, dass das Wasser bis an die Steilküste reichte, nicht mal ein cm Strand war frei. Dazu war alles eine braune Lehmbrühe. Diese Fahrt war also schon mal umsonst. Aufgeben kam aber nicht in Frage. Hab dann mein Fahrrad mehrere Kilometer bis zum nächsten Hotspot durch Matsch und knietiefes Wasser geschoben. Wenn das so weitergeht läuft die Ostsee bald über. So richtig wurde der Einsatz leider nicht belohnt. Lediglich eine 40 er konnte ich mit meinem Stripper überlisten. Hatte noch 2 vorsichtige Bisse. Alles in allem ein paar schöne Stunden, die wesentlich anstrengender waren als die ursprünglich geplante Joggingrunde.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

na, dann hat sich das sportlich auf jeden Fall gelohnt !!! #h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Booah es gibt echt Tage , da sollte man lieber zuhause bleiben .

Wollte heute eigentlich nur in Ruhe für 2 Stunden ans Wasser und den einen oder anderen Dorsch blinkern .

Gleich beim ersten Wurf , absinken lassen , 2 mal gezupft , zack Hänger und Köder wech .
Nächster Wurf , ca. 70m raus und genau vor der Spule seh ich ne kleine Schlaufe in der Schnur . Hab mich schon gefreut als sich das Teil recht schnell lösen ließ , strich nochmal über die Schnur , und zack hatte ich 2 Teile in der Hand .
Also wieder zusammengetüddelt , sollte ja nur für den Abend reichen .
Der Blinker hat natürlich die Zeit genutzt um sich irgendwo festzusetzen .
Dann gibngs erstmal 20 minuten ohne besondere Vorkomnisse weiter .

Im Augenwinkel sah ich plötzlich nen Schwall an der Oberfläche , also Spöket ran und mal hingeworfen . Hatte zwar keine Allzugroße Hoffnung , zumal ich mir nichtmal sicher war ob das nen Fisch oder nur ne abtauchende Ente war .
Nach 10 Kurbelumdrehungen machte ich nen kurzen stop und BAM war die Rute krumm :k 
Ne richtig schöne silberne Mefo ließ sich bis auf 15m randrillen , zeigte mir nochmal kurz die Flanke und war weg :c 

Die nächste Dreiviertel Stunde tat sich dann nichtsmehr , also versuchte ichs wieder auf Dorsch .
Nach ca. 10 Würfen wollt ich mal richtig weit rausfeuern und es kam was kommen musste , der Knoten verhakte sich und der Blinker flog mit 70 m geflochtener (Sch... Powerline :r ) davon .

Wollt eigentlich schon aufgeben , hab dann aber noch nen paar kurze Würfe gemacht (hatte nurnoch 60m geflochtene drauf) .
Hab dann nach ca. 10 Minuten das Kunststück vollbracht mit dem Blinker die abgerissene Schnur zu erwischen , leider hing der  Blinker daran schon irgendwo fest und so verabschiedete sich ein weiterer Blinker #q 

Danach bin ich dann genervt nach hause gefahren ...


----------



## Beifänger (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Datum: 29.01.2007
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Stripper 15g
Wassertiefe: 1-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: NW 3
Himmel: sonnig, nur leichte Bewölkung
Uhrzeit: 13:00-17:00 Uhr
Wasser: angetrübt 
Wasserstand: extrem hoch
Wassertemperatur: geschätzte 5°C
Lufttemperatur: 4-5°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: 2x Meefo

Nach all dem Sturm in den letzten Wochen war ich heute mal antesten. Es waren wirklich tolle Bedingungen mit viel Sonne, leicht auflandigem Wind und einer leichten seitlichen Strömung. Bis auf den extrem hohen Wasserstand nahezu ideal.





















Nicht alle haben die stürmischen Wochen unbeschadet überstanden.






Abgerundet wurde der Tag durch einen herrlichen Sonnenuntergang. 






TL


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

|good: 
schöner Bilder 
DANKE FÜR DIE FANGMELDUNG


----------



## MefoProf (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

@ kochtoppangler

Na dann war ich ja wenigstens nicht der einzige, bei dem es nicht so ganz nach Plan lief . kann nur besser werden.

@ beifänger

Schön #6. Komisch finde ich das mit den Stöckern im Magen. Hab jetzt in der letzten Zeit schon des öfteren gehört und gelesen, dass die Mefos damit gestopft sind. Hab ich vorher noch nie so stark bemerkt. erst die Tintenfische und jetzt schon wieder was neues.


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

wir hatten diesen Samstag auch eine +60 die 10 von den Stöckern intus hatte.

Hatte ich vorher noch nie in einem Mefomagen gefunden.


----------



## troutmaster69 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

moin moin

@Beifänger

schöner bericht mit tolle fotos #r 



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## sundeule (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Heute noch einmal 5 Stunden auf Rügen die Füße gekühlt.
Ein Anfasser - nach zwei Sekunden blieb es dann auch weiter beim Füßekühlen.
Leider sehen die nächsten vier Wochen so aus, dass ich fast garnicht an der Küste bin#q .

Wenigstens gab es heute grandiose Naturbeobachtungen:

Es ist doch immer wieder possierlich, wenn man als Angler seine direkten Konkurrenten in freier Natur beobachten kann. Egal ob Seeadler, Kormoran, Eisvogel oder Möwe - sieht man die Räuber aus nächster Nähe ist es einfach beeindruckend, wie sie ihre Beute machen.
Auch heute konnte ich einen der niedlichen Räuber sehen, wie er sich elegant der Küste näherte und in einer sanft auslaufenden Bugwelle 30 m neben mir zum stehen kam. Dann konnte ich aus direkter Nähe beobachten, wie er sein Revier markierte und der Mefo auflauerte. Schwer musste ich mich beherrschen, nicht seine Kreise mit kühn geworfenem Wobler zu stören. Schließlich gebietet der Naturschutz 100 m Mindestabstand zu den empfindlichen Räubern.

Sobald der Wind es zulässt immer das Gleiche#q


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Irgendwie kommt mir die Stelle bekannt vor. |kopfkrat   Kann das zwischen Vitt und Juliusruh sein? ;+  #h


----------



## sundeule (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Ja sicher - genau da ist es. Und es ist auch einer von zwei Fischern, mit denen man dort fast befreundet ist.:g


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Da habe ich mal vor drei Jahren eine super Slalomfahrt zwischen den Netzen hingelegt. Fast bis nach Kap Arkona! Die Netze standen sowohl vertikal, als auch horizontal zum Ufer. Horizontal sogar in zwei Reihen. Und das bis zu einer Tiefe von 9 m. Hat aber nichts genutz. Wir hatte trotzdem beim Schleppen viele gute Dorsche und ne 68-er Meefo!!! |supergri  #h


----------



## sundeule (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

Petri zu den Slalomfischen!
Ohne Kurventalent ist es ja man auch schlecht da oben.


----------



## prophet12 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

schöne Bilder ... glückwunsch zu den Fängen


----------



## troutmaster69 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

moin moin

war heute mit dorschjäger1887 auf fehmarn.
angelzeit: 8-14:30 uhr
zuerst waren wir bei flügge aber angeln war dort unmöglich.
die brandung war wirklich beeindruckend.
also schnell weiter nach staberhuk dort war der wind zwar nicht so extrem aber trotzdem war das meer sehr, sehr aufgewühlt.
wir haben die steilküste, bis ca. 2 km links am leuchtturm vorbei, bearbeitet aber den einzigen fisch den wir zu gesicht bekommen haben war eine meerforelle die 2 m vor meinen augen, in der trüben brühe schwallte.
alle versuche sie an den blinker zu bekommen gingen ins leere.
fazit: schöner tag am meer aber schneider #q egal wir komme wieder!!!














gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

wir haben aber schon Februar  :m


----------



## troutmaster69 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2007*

vielleicht sollte man(n) sich vorher mal die überschrifft durchlesen |kopfkrat :m


----------

